# Easy peasy off road but loooong?



## MrOz (4 Jun 2014)

Being a big scaredy cat with neither skill or nerve (BUT wanting to go out into the wilds on my mountain bike), I'm trying to find substantial day rides that cannot be described as "technical". Obviously most of the simpler stuff is probably kid-friendly and therefore disappointingly short.

Any ideas for routes? Do they exist in the UK at all?

Andrew.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2014)

Whereabouts in the UK are you planning to ride? Round my part of the country the easiest solution for heading into the wilds is to grab an OS map and look for bridleways or byways.

It would be fairly easy locally (to the south of me at least) to string several together with not too much tarmac riding in between. Something to bear in mind though is that they can be overgrown at this time of year and are likely to be pretty muddy in places after the recent rain.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Jun 2014)

I'd suggest having a look at an OS map for your local area and trying and find some bridleways and little white tracks. It's a good way of exploring your local area and most are reasonably easy to ride if you are careful. (some white tracks marked on maps are not public access)

I've found that bridleways contained between two walls tend to be easier to ride than those that just head off across a field, but it may be different where you are. If all fails you can either walk the bit you don't fancy trying to cycle, or re-route to a different track/road.


----------



## MrOz (4 Jun 2014)

Cheers guys. In fact I'm trying that this weekend, inasmuch as I've compiled a 35 mile route of which 10 miles are bridleway... but just being a bridleway on the map is no guarantee of ease! I did a short stretch of the Pennine B/way a few years ago and ended up pushing both up and downhill due to rocks (not fitness ).


----------



## MrOz (4 Jun 2014)

Oo, @Rickshaw Phil, just clocked your location - can you comment on the Blue Remembered Hills bridleway?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2014)

MrOz said:


> Oo, @Rickshaw Phil, just clocked your location - can you comment on the Blue Remembered Hills bridleway?


It's not one I know I'm afraid. The Clun and Bishop's Castle area is a part of the county I haven't ridden yet, either on or off road. (Hope to rectify that this summer - but on road to start with).

I did find this map and route description which should give an idea about it though. Hope it helps. One thing it doesn't mention much is gradients. That is a hilly part of the county, which I'd expect to make it a relatively strenuous route but not technical.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2014)

Would riding down a canal tow path be to easy?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Jun 2014)

If you're near Notts/Derby Borde then this offers miles of easy off-roading... converted pit tips, rail lines and tow paths

http://www.broxtowe.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=20643&p=0

Add in some bridleways too if you need longer


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2014)

MrOz said:


> Being a big scaredy cat with neither skill or nerve (BUT wanting to go out into the wilds on my mountain bike), I'm trying to find substantial day rides that cannot be described as "technical". Obviously most of the simpler stuff is probably kid-friendly and therefore disappointingly short.
> 
> Any ideas for routes? Do they exist in the UK at all?
> 
> Andrew.



Where are you? Google MTB plus your county. Bridle way routes are only as difficult as you let them get. Trial and error is a great way of expanding your horizons, and if you don't mind the occasional push or carry, then plotting your own from an OS map brings its own rewards. The PBW as you mention, can be tough in places but there are miles of it that aren't technical.

Vertebrate Publishing do suggested routes which they also grade, but some of the grades are based more on fitness than skill levels, so an all day epic may be graded red because its got some steep bits along the way. No ones watching or assessing you, so get off and push if its too hard!

MBR magazine also publish suggested routes, and again, grade them easy, medium and hard/ epic.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Jun 2014)

Myself and some friends have just started MTB and are using these books, their based on OS maps and have quite detailed notes about what to expect. This is just the Peak Distict one but they go around the country.







PS Amazon has them for around £11


----------



## Cubist (5 Jun 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Myself and some friends have just started MTB and are using these books, their based on OS maps and have quite detailed notes about what to expect. This is just the Peak Distict one but they go around the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're the fellas. Did you spot my stealth edit?

Did I read somewhere that you are in Kirklees?


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> They're the fellas. Did you spot my stealth edit?
> 
> Did I read somewhere that you are in Kirklees?



Kirklees thats me  (cant see edit though lol) 

I have the South Pennine book, friends have the Peak District ones and we're starting to work through them (we're all on 29er hardtails). Generally we like the length of the medium/hard courses but find odd ascents/descents a bit above our skill range for now. One thing I do like about the book is as its OS is easy to swap from book to map if we want to extend the ride, but one thing I dont like is the directions are not the best all the time. Really I'd say for anyone wanting to do one of the courses in any of these, do it once expecting to stop a lot to check direction, but plan a second ride in of the same circuit - I did that with one and found it much better not stopping all the time!


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Kirklees thats me  (cant see edit though lol)
> 
> I have the South Pennine book, friends have the Peak District ones and we're starting to work through them (we're all on 29er hardtails). Generally we like the length of the medium/hard courses but find odd ascents/descents a bit above our skill range for now. One thing I do like about the book is as its OS is easy to swap from book to map if we want to extend the ride, but one thing I dont like is the directions are not the best all the time. Really I'd say for anyone wanting to do one of the courses in any of these, do it once expecting to stop a lot to check direction, but plan a second ride in of the same circuit - I did that with one and found it much better not stopping all the time!


Benji's book is great. Have you done the Mirfield and Dewsbury ride yet? It's a cracker. I've just treated myself to the Dales version. If you fancy a spin sometime give me a shout. Some great little loops from Scapegoat Hill and over into Halifax/Elland/Ripponden


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Jun 2014)

Cubist said:


> Benji's book is great. Have you done *the Mirfield and Dewsbury ride* yet? It's a cracker. I've just treated myself to the Dales version. If you fancy a spin sometime give me a shout. Some great little loops from Scapegoat Hill and over into Halifax/Elland/Ripponden



I didnt rate it sorry! But feel the route has value if changed > felt it was too much mucking about early on with farmers fields and long on road sections, the last 2 descents (near the golf course) are very good though.


----------



## Cubist (6 Jun 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> I didnt rate it sorry! But feel the route has value if changed > felt it was too much mucking about early on with farmers fields and long on road sections, the last 2 descents (near the golf course) are very good though.


There are some cheeky by passes to the roads through Kirkheaton..... The fields are better when it's dry, and there are some great diversions around the golf course.


----------



## clid61 (7 Jun 2014)

Do the 127 mile of the Liverpool to Leeds canal. Its flat , off road ,plenty of places to stay en route and can be done in aas manydays as you like


----------



## MrOz (10 Jun 2014)

See that pic under "Back Cover"? That's not easy peasy.



wiggydiggy said:


> Myself and some friends have just started MTB and are using these books, their based on OS maps and have quite detailed notes about what to expect. This is just the Peak Distict one but they go around the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cubist (10 Jun 2014)

MrOz said:


> See that pic under "Back Cover"? That's not easy peasy.


 Maybe not, but a W Yorks MTB guide is going to feature some TRUE gnarrrrcore.  Books for other areas feature some more easygoing stuff from bridlecore to mincecore lite. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Jun 2014)

MrOz said:


> See that pic under "Back Cover"? That's not easy peasy.



There's 25+ routes in the book, all graded. They also mark the hard descents/ascents with arrows like these >>. As a guide we just about managed *>> red descents *but couldn't do *>> black descents.* 

I


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2014)

Drop onto Dovestones res and start on the paths round there. Follow the trail //ell to the 635- not too testing up and it'll tell you when to turn around and go back down. Fast and fun but not testing. Take it from there. I can even meet you on a sunday morning if you like.


PM me if interested.


----------



## MrOz (11 Jun 2014)

I'm after this:


----------



## Cubist (11 Jun 2014)

Where though?


----------



## dan_bo (11 Jun 2014)

MrOz said:


> I'm after this:



Very Dovestonsey!


----------



## MrOz (11 Jun 2014)

Ah. Anywhere in mainland UK - coz it's for big weekends away with me mates. The pic is of the Hebrides, bit distant. Obviously places with big hills like that are few, but need to feel slightly adventurous.


----------



## MrOz (11 Jun 2014)

Ooo. I've moved away, but my mates still live in Cheshire, so in fact this Dovestone malarkey could be handy. Will def investigate further.


----------



## Cubist (11 Jun 2014)

Try the Pennine Bridleway. There will be places you have to push or carry, but that's par for the course if you want natural off road. Otherwise there's the Trans Pennine Trail, Leeds Liverpool, , Rochdale Canal. 
For a natural feel without the tech fest I would suggest the Dales. Big wide bridle ways and limestone grassland trails. Again, there will be places to test and challenge, but the open spaces and wild feel will be there. Similarly the N Yorks Moors. The old Iron Railway routes around Pickering, Whitby, etc all great epic rides.


----------



## Cubist (11 Jun 2014)

http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/north-yorkshire-moors-mtb-routes
http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/yorkshire-dales-mtb-routes


----------



## MrOz (11 Jun 2014)

Thanks one and all. Will investigate your suggestions further.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jun 2014)

clid61 said:


> Do the 127 mile of the Liverpool to Leeds canal. Its flat , off road ,plenty of places to stay en route and can be done in aas manydays as you like



Although at the moment this trail has about a million puddles, mainly near Wigan and Skipton, and the highest section has long energy and will sapping sections of grass with no hard trail to ride on.

I rode it yesterday as it was on my to do list, although I didn't race and used my bell to give plenty of warning (no one was upset) I set off from Liverpool at 7.30am and arrived at the end in Leeds just before 5pm.

With the tunnel detours and a missed canal crossing near Blackburn I clocked it at 135.6 miles with just 523ft of climbing, my average speed was 14.3mph and I took 9hours 29mins and 6secs (according to Strava)


----------

